# Hi



## 745Li4u (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi guys , im in the process of buying a 745li and i want to know what i could look for , i heard of electrical problems alot for these cars is that true?? Thank you very much :dunno: :dunno: :thumbup:


----------



## JA 7 (Jul 30, 2006)

745Li4u said:


> Hi guys , im in the process of buying a 745li and i want to know what i could look for , i heard of electrical problems alot for these cars is that true?? Thank you very much :dunno: :dunno: :thumbup:


The '02 and '03 were more noted for their electrical "bugs", however most high end german cars are notorious for their electrical systems. Make sure you get the extended warranty and you should be fine.


----------

